# Bully beat down



## Christina05 (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone seen this show? I watched it for the first night tonight basically MMA artist beat up bullies. LOL at first i didn't know how to feel then i watched these loud mouth bullies talk crap and get beat up hilarious.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah um... I dunno what to think of it.

Is it appropriate? *shrug*

Is it funny?  Yeah kinda.  LOL.


----------



## Christina05 (Mar 24, 2009)

That was my first thought so inappropriate but yeah its kinda funny.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 24, 2009)

That has to suck if the Bully wins. Or decides not to compete and hits Jason with a brick or something. Going on the street challanging people is not smart.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 24, 2009)

sounds like the kinda show that if I were the producer who was constantly harassed by bullies during my growing years of school would want to make just to get that self-satisfactory feeling of seeing present-day pseudo-antagonist get beaten up like I wished mine were when I was a kid... 

Get over it dude. Bullies are what makes you toughen up or just the type of guy that gets walked over throughout their lives.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Mar 25, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> sounds like the kinda show that if I were the producer who was constantly harassed by bullies during my growing years of school would want to make just to get that self-satisfactory feeling of seeing present-day pseudo-antagonist get beaten up like I wished mine were when I was a kid...



Or he could have realized that the anti-bully fantasy is pretty common among viewers. From being on forums, I've realized that the amount of people who started up martial arts in order to confront bullies is quite large.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 25, 2009)

I haven't seen it, but if I'm understanding your description--a trained MMA fighter goes out and challenges bullies, then beats them up--I think it's disgusting and a disgrace to MA.


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay.  Here's the thing.  I watched it and it was a little cheesy.  There are things I do like about the show, though.

First, the format is basically like this.  A guy sends them a tape.  He's got a problem with a bully.  In the case of the show on the other day it was a guy who gets bullied by his younger brother (who was MUCH bigger).  

Jason calls the guy out and explains the rules of the game, asking him if he's interested, then the guy trains for a week with a pro-trainer to get ready for the fight.

The fight is two rounds with a pro-MMA guy.  The first round is all grappling.  The pot starts at $5k and for every tap the bully surrenders $1k to the bullied person.  Round 2 is kickboxing, no grappling.  If the bully is knocked out or taps or is unable to continue, he gives the bullied guy all $5k.  

In the show I watched, the bully ended up winning $2000 and gave $8k to his brother, the guy he bullied.

All in all, it was a funny little show.  Very much in line with what you'd expect from MTV.  Jason Miller was annoying and the format was cheesy, but I did kind of like the format of the "fight" at the end of the show.  I set it up for TiVo and will watch a couple of episodes to see if it gets better or worse.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 25, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Okay.
> First, the format is basically like this. A guy sends them a tape. He's got a problem with a bully. In the case of the show on the other day it was a guy who gets bullied by his younger brother (who was MUCH bigger).
> <snip>
> Jason calls the guy out and explains the rules of the game, asking him if he's interested, then the guy trains for a week with a pro-trainer to get ready for the fight. <snip>


 
I retract my previous statement; the show sounds cheesy, but not offensive--my impression from the OP was that fighters were just going out and knocking bullies around with no prep and no rules.


----------



## searcher (Mar 25, 2009)

I watched it and it seems to me that we are trading one bully for another.

Do i like bullies?    No, but why become what you cannot stand?


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess it depends upon how you define the term "bully."


----------



## LordOfWu (Mar 25, 2009)

Hadn't heard of the show until this thread, went out and did a quick search on it...I'll dvr it and check it out.  It sounds interesting, and nothing like what I originally thought when it was described.  It looks like a combination of a tough man/bully thing, give them a shot to see if they are as tough as they think they are (which against a trained professional fighter...right).


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2009)

LordOfWu said:


> Hadn't heard of the show until this thread, went out and did a quick search on it...I'll dvr it and check it out. It sounds interesting, and nothing like what I originally thought when it was described. It looks like a combination of a tough man/bully thing, give them a shot to see if they are as tough as they think they are (which against a trained professional fighter...right).


That's very much how it pans out.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

This show sounds interesting, but weird as all hell.


----------



## bigdano (Apr 29, 2009)

*** SPOILER ALERT ***
If you did not see the episode airing on 4/26 and plan on seeing it in the future, do not read this post...



Did anyone catch this past week's episode?  It was sad to see the bully win the money, but at least it shows that the show keeps it honest.  That guy was tough, and took the beating well.  Hopefully, though, he learns to treat people with more respect


----------



## bigdano (Apr 29, 2009)

On the issue of the MMA fighter becoming a bully himself...

While that is a real concern, and I understand other people's concern on that issue: I think whether or not the show is a positive force should be judged on how well it teaches bullies to treat people with respect and stop pushing people around.  The show never shows what happens after they leave the match, maybe they should do a follow-up a few months later to see if that person is still bullying people around.

And the bullies enter the fight willingly.  They are told they are going against a pro fighter.

Like I said, I understand the concern, but they are all adults and can make decisions for themselves.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2009)

I saw a couple episodes on the recommendation of this thread.  It's funny at times, Mayhem's a character.  Though I don't think they are doing anyone a service hanging out beatdowns.  Humility does not come from a fist.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Apr 29, 2009)

I like Mayhem...been listening to him on occasion when he visits the Jason Ellis show on Faction...

This...is just awesomeness though. lol

[yt]JAJMmD5wXtw[/yt]


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 29, 2009)

I finally saw this show. Pretty corny, but it does provide a bit of a laugh. I'm with bigdano in that they shoud do an occasional follow-up episode. There's no guarantee that a "beatdown" will keep a bully from going after another victim.

On another note, could you imagine if they started using any of the top guys? What if they threw that heavyweight bully from a few episodes ago in the ring with Fedor? LOL


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 29, 2009)

I always wondered how come the Bully just does not pull out a bat or a gun and take out Mayhem and then go and keep bullying?

I would love to see a Bully win and just smack talk back to Mayhem and keep picking on the victims.

I mean if someone comes to you and starts challanging you usually in my neck of the woods people get a brick to the head.

Speaking of my area if you like Reggae and Hip hop I met this guy when I was eating Pizza today:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_9csjIIkFM&feature=related


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 14, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> sounds like the kinda show that if I were the producer who was constantly harassed by bullies during my growing years of school would want to make just to get that self-satisfactory feeling of seeing present-day pseudo-antagonist get beaten up like I wished mine were when I was a kid...
> 
> Get over it dude. Bullies are what makes you toughen up or just the type of guy that gets walked over throughout their lives.



That's kind of my point........I mean the bully gets beat up, but the guys that called Mayhem are still as big of wusses as they were before.....perhaps even bigger.

What would be a show is for them to grow a pair and challenge the bully themselves, instead of pseudo-hiring a proxy.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thems Fighting Words said:


> Or he could have realized that the anti-bully fantasy is pretty common among viewers. From being on forums, I've realized that the amount of people who started up martial arts in order to confront bullies is quite large.


 Oh I think you're right.........but at least the idea of being able to confront bullies themselves is based on a desire to overcome obstacles........versuses sending a bigger bully to do the fighting for them. It's kind of sad if you think about it.


I saw the previews for the show but haven't seen the show yet......I assumed (or hoped) that it was about someone who was being bullied getting fed up and challenging the bully to an MMA fight after some training.......now that would at least be facing their fears, win, lose or draw!


----------

